# New Guy



## WPBC (Sep 2, 2020)

New to forums, looking for information to advertise correctly. 
  Thank you


----------



## Arnold (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Sep 2, 2020)

[h=1]Welcome....[/h]


----------



## TripleOvertime (Sep 2, 2020)

Welcome to IMF.  For advertising info get ahold of the first person that responded to this thread.  Admin can get you set up.


----------



## CoachB84 (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome bud


----------



## ordawg1 (Sep 9, 2020)

Welcome aboard !!


----------



## Drugsgear (Sep 15, 2020)

Welcome to IMF!
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## Toothe (Oct 7, 2020)

Greetings! Nice to meet you.


----------



## THEJOKER (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome 


If you have any questions or want an list, email RED BIRD at redsxript@ctemplar.com.


----------



## docmartin1020 (Oct 8, 2020)

Welcome!

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------

